# Suche Task-Software (Groupware mit Anpassungsmöglichkeiten)



## Michoel (14. Aug 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe derzeit kleine Probleme bei der Voransgehensweise. Ich will ein eigenes flexibles Todo- und Aufgabentool (als Webseite) schreiben. 

Die Software soll verschiedene Aufgaben, Projekte verwalten können. (Todo- und Aufgabentools gibt es wie Sand am Meer). Ich finde aber die meisten Programme etwas zu starr. Ich will die Todos/Aufgaben oder auch Projekte flexibel anhand eines Katalogs mit verschiedenen Items je nach Bedürfnis zusammenstellen. (Auch mit Abhängigkeiten von Tasks untereinander)

Meine drei größten Probleme sind nun eigentlich folgende:

1. Dass Emails auch Aufgaben darstellen, die abgearbeitet werden müssten/sollten. Fertige/abgehandelte Emails verschiebe ich immer in Unterordner. Nicht erledigte Emails bleiben im Posteingang. (Es wäre uneffektiv, wenn für die Emailverwaltung zum Beispiel Thunderbird zum Einsatz kommt und für die Todo-Verwaltung etwas ganz anderes)
2. Genauso können Aufgaben auf Dateien verweisen. (Dateien hochladen will ich einerseits zum jeweiligen Task nicht, da ich Dateien nicht mehr zentral auf einem Fileserver hätte, sondern verteilt (Task-Software und Fileserver). Wenn ich nun jedoch auf ein Pfad verlinke/verweise, besteht das Problem, dass dieser Pfad nicht mehr existieren könnte. (Evtl. wollen wir SVN einsetzen. Leider habe ich hier noch keinerlei Erfahrung und werde mich einarbeiten und weiß nicht, ob SVN dann ein Problem darstellen könnte)
3. Durch die flexible Zusammenstellung von Tasks (Die immer anders aussehen können. Zum Beispiel Task_1 besteht aus Title, Todo_1_Beschreibung, Deadline, kann Task_2 aus Title, Todo_1_Beschreibung, Todo_2_Beschreibung, Zeitraum, Teilnehmer usw. bestehen. Es können auch mehrere Ebenen bestehen. Sprich, Todo_2_Beschreibung hat mehrere UnterTodos. Das Problem besteht nun darin, dass man dies so gut wie garnicht Normalisiert in einer Datenbank speichern kann, da jeder Task gravierend anders aussehen kann. (Ich hatte ein Tipp mit NoSQL bekommen, in den ich mich noch einarbeite). Perfekt wäre doch aber, wenn man jeden verschiedenen und spezifischen Taskaufbau per XML beschreiben könnte. Die Frage ist dann, wie man die Tasks (die aus einer XML-Beschreibung generiert wurden) am Besten irgendwo ablegt. In eine XML-Datei abgelegt würde heißen, dass ich keine User- und Dateiverwaltung mehr hätte, was mit eine Datenbank mitbringt. 

Punkt 3 vorerst außer acht gelassen, gibt ja auch Groupware-Lösungen wie Zimbra, Evolution, PHPGroupware usw. Manche kann man sicherlich auch auf eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen. 

Meine konkreten Fragen nun. Gäbe es eine Groupware-Lösungen, die man problemlos anpassen könnte (Bevorzugte Sprache natürlich Java, könnte mich aber sicherlich auch in andere Sprachen wie C#, PHP oder so einarbeiten). 
Gut wäre es, wenn die Software evtl. eine kleine DMS mitbringen könnte, dann könnte man evtl. auf SVN verzichten. (Dateien liegen zentral auf einem Server, die von 4 Workstations bedient werden)

Eine gute Recherche nach geeigneter Software (Nach Erstellung eines Lastenheftes) sieht doch auf den ersten Blick schwerer aus, als gedacht. Ich kann die Bedürfnisse ja schlecht in Google eingeben. Man könnte sicherlich einige Firmen mit Anhang des Lastenheftes anschreiben oder guten Rat in speziellen Foren holen. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht mit meinen Problemen verwirrt 

Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (14. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde dafür Sharepoint nehmen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Michoel (14. Aug 2011)

Danke, das schaue ich mir morgen mal genauer an. 
Bisher habe ich Thunderbird benutzt und Todos waren überall zerstreut


----------



## Michoel (25. Aug 2011)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn eigentlich überhaupt, wenn man selber eine Software hat (Selber programmierte Webseite bsp. JSP auf einem gehosteten Server oder wenn man fertige Groupware-Software einsetzt), wenn man vom gehosteten Webserver über das Internet auf Betriebsinterne Daten/Dokumente (Intranet) zugreifen will? (Die Daten/Dokumente haben ja im Dateisystem wiederum Benutzer- und Gruppenrechte. 

Wie verfährt man da allgemein wenn man von extern zugreifen will, bzw. wie machen die fertige Lösungen so grob, was speziell die Verbindung-/Zugriffsherstellung und Authentifizierung (Dateirechte) betrifft?


----------

